#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Χιαστοί πλευρικοί σύνδεσμοι έκκεντρα τοποθετημένοι εξωτερικά των υποστυλώματων

## nicolas

Καλησπέρα.

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, μπορούμε λόγω αρχιτεκτονικών απαιτήσεων οι χιαστί σύνδεσμοι ακαμψίας να συνδεθούν με κάποιον τρόπο έκκεντρα στο υποστύλωμα. Εάν για παράδειγμα τα υποστυλώματα είναι λίγο πιο μέσα στην κάτοψη του κτιρίου (π.χ. 50 εκ.) από το περίγραμμα και θέλω να εκμεταλλευτώ τον χώρο ανάμεσα τους επομένως δεν μπορεί να μπει εκεί το χιαστί τι κάνω ?

Μπορώ π.χ. να βάλω τοπικά στην κορυφή και στην βάση του υποστυλώματος ενισχύσεις όπως στις εδράσεις για να παραλάβουν την αξονική δύναμη.





Με την έκκεντρη τοποθέτηση θα εισαγάγω πολύ μεγάλη στρέψη στο υποστύλωμα προφανώς. Γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο ? Το έχετε δει κάπου?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Αφορά κατοικία, προσθήκη σε υπάρχον κτήριο και τα εντατικά μεγέθη δεν πρέπει  να είναι πολύ μεγάλα. Φανταστείτε κάτοψη περίπου 150 Μ2 και το αξονικό γύρω στα 100κΝ (θα το ξανακοιτάξω να σας πω για το αξονικό).

Μιλάμε δηλαδή για ύψος ορόφου 3μ. και την συγκεκριμένη διάταξη την χρησιμοποιώ σε ένα μόνο σημείο της προσθήκης. Στην υπόλοιπη κάτοψη υπάρχουν κανονικά (κεντραρισμένα) χιαστί. Τα υποστυλώματα είναι SHS 200,10 .Επίσης τα υποστυλώματα συνδέονται κανονικά με δοκό κεντραρισμένη.

Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος εάν το έχει εφαρμόσει ή το έχει δει κάπου. Τι είδους ενίσχυση είχε στα άκρα το υποστύλωμα. Δεν θέλω να κάνω πειράματα και μπορεί να πάω σε άλλες λύσεις αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## nicolas

*makaliou* η ανάλυση έγινε και για θλιβόμενη διαγώνιο αλλά εγώ θα πάρω δυσμενέστερα τα 200κΝ.

----------


## Pappos

Το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί είναι η σύνδεση. Έπειτα δημιουργούνται πρόσθετες ροπές λόγω της εκκεντρότητας. Προσωπικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έκανα. Επίσης στην καφαλή επιπρόσθετη καταπόνηση λόγω στροφής. 

Προσωπικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν κάνω και δεν θα έκανα. Ούτε θα έκανα διερεύνηση για να δω τις καταπονήσεις. 
Οπως είπα το πρόβλημα είναι η σύνδεση. Τα χιαστί μέλη τι profile είναι ? Πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση των χιαστών μελών έτσι όπως το δείχνει στην πλάκες ? 500mm είναι σεβαστό νούμερο για το παράδειγμα. Θα βγάλεις 500mm πλάκα για την σύνδεση ? Καταρχήν δεν θα σου βγει η σύνδεση έτσι με τις πλάκες κάθετες. Δεν ξέρω θέλει γενικά διερεύνηση η όλη κατάσταση.

----------


## Evan

1ον. Συγχωνεύστε το μήνυμα 5 με το 1ο μια και ο Νικ μας δίνει τις πληροφορίες με το σταγονόμετο
2ον. Μην το εφαρμόσεις γιατί πρόκειται περί πατέντας, εκτός αν το κάνεις διδακτορικό ή συνεργαστείς με τον Γιάννη από την Ίο

----------


## brutagon

μπορεί να είναι και η 10η φορά που το προτείνω...αν δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε χιαστί ψάχνουμε τρόπο να πακτώσουμε, δεν εφαρμόζουμε αμφίβολες πατέντες για την ωραιάδα κάποιων άλλων... viva les cross-sections!!!!

----------

